# Fortunately, Unfortunately



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

If you were here on the original forums, you will probably remember the rules. However, they are pretty simple anyway.

First, someone starts off with a positive action i.e Fortunately ...

Then, the next poster does something negative i.e Unfortunately ...

And then another Fortunately, Unfortunately, Fortunately ...

eg. Fortunately, he found platinum outside his house
     Unfortunately, his house collapsed.
     Fortunately, he had insurance.

     et cetera.​I'll begin:

Fortunately, a young Eevee by the name of Erin found a way to make toast out of nothing.


----------



## Ambipom (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, it was burnt toast.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately, it came with free chocolate topping.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, it was laced with cyanide.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately, Erin was immune to Cyanide.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, it was the other Erin.


----------



## Fox McCloud (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately, the cyanide was burninated.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, the cyanide became angry and went on a rampage with a pillow.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately, a group of nine jellyfish calmed the cyanide's rage and the seventh jellyfish ate all the leftover feathers from the rampage.  Peace was restored.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, evil, deadly pillows burst of of them.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately, the captain of the High School Success Brigade appeared to improve their grades.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, that wasn't very helpful and they continued to attack everyone.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately, the pillows' lack of focus on their assignements and schoolwork ruined their educational career, and they were relegated to the streets, begging for change from any kind soul that happened to pass by.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, they used the money to get an education. Wait... Is that unfortunate?


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately, with their shiny new degrees, the pillows landed jobs as doctors, executives, and lawyers, and became filthy rich.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, they became corupt.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately, they were eaten by bears.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, I'm a bringer of bad news.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately, I realised I was late and laughed it off with the intelligent, intellectual pillows.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, Dragonclaw's event was scheduled to be fortunate. D:


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately, I can bring good news now! =D


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, real news is scant these days.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately, um... Bush will be out of office next year?


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, his replacement is transformed into a duck.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately, this duck is very popular and is a chick magnet.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, the duck gets shot by the VP.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately, the wound suffered by the duck was non-lethal.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, this attack made him realised he was a _rubber_ duck. *dun dun dun*


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately, this meant that the duck was not sentinent and was therefore unable to realize how pathetic his existence was.  A shot, likely unrecognizable, rubber duck in the position of president.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, he ran away and started an emu farm.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately, the emus gave the duck unrestricted access to a massive caché of ROMs.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, they were all Shaq-Fu ROMs.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 28, 2008)

Fortunately, he didn't know how to use them.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, there was a readme.


----------



## Fox McCloud (Jun 28, 2008)

Fortunately, the readme contained not instructions, but an ASCII of a Bulbasaur.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, it evolved into a MIDI of an Ivysaur.


----------



## Fox McCloud (Jun 28, 2008)

Fortunately, the MIDI was corrupt and it came out of the computer and made Pokemon real.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, scientists found and captured each and every reanimated Pokemon for experiments.


----------



## Fox McCloud (Jun 28, 2008)

Fortunately, Arceus and Mewtwo set everyone free.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, they only did this so they could eat everyone.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 28, 2008)

Fortunately, Mewtwo got indigestion from eating too many raw Togepi.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, Arceus took this chance to eat Mewtwo.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 28, 2008)

Fortunately, Arceus was eaten by a massive, dimension-twisting space cow.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, it was a Kau from Neopets.


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 2, 2008)

Fortunately, a Houndoom and Charizard burned it out of existence.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, the Houndoom and Charizard burned themselves out of existence in the process.


----------



## Tai-niichan (Jul 3, 2008)

Fortunately, A random trainer used a machine that brought them back


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, the trainer died in the process because of massive indigestion.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 3, 2008)

Fortunately, the machine self-destructed and thus released everything.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, the Pokemon didn't get brought back because the machine self-destructed.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 3, 2008)

Fortunately, they came out as a yummy, yummy slice of toast 8D


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, it was a very tiny slice of toast.


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 3, 2008)

Fortunately, the toast was still edible.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, it was covered with mud.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

Fortunately, the mud was made of chocolate and PEANUT BUTTER!!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

Unfortunately it still tasted of mud.


----------



## Sansha (Jul 3, 2008)

Fortunately, you no longer have taste buds to tell.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, it poisoned you anyway.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 3, 2008)

Fortunately, you have a Pecha Berry with you


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, the berry is rotten.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 4, 2008)

Fortunately, it still can get rid of poison


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, you had an allergic reaction to it.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jul 4, 2008)

Fotunetely, We can get you to the hospital


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, the hospital is very, very far away.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 4, 2008)

Fortunately, an Alakazam teleports you there.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, the Alakazam dies halfway through the teleportation so you are stuck in limbo, spread out in the atmosphere.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 4, 2008)

Fortunately, now you have time to play limbo ^^


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, being stuck like that too long can kill you.


----------



## Tai-niichan (Jul 4, 2008)

Fortunately, you pick more berries.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, you don't like berries.

Whee 400th post!  :D


----------



## Tai-niichan (Jul 4, 2008)

Fortunately, you find some pizza.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, it's old and moldy.


----------



## Tai-niichan (Jul 4, 2008)

Fortunately, you have majic (yes, majic) powers and turn the pizza unmoldy and new.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 4, 2008)

unfortunately,you die


----------



## Flora (Jul 4, 2008)

Fortunately, a kind White Mage happens to find you and uses her White Magick (yes, Magick.  That's how FFTA2 spells it) to revive you.


----------



## !zZagoon (Jul 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, you do not wish to be revived, so you use a spoon to kill yourself.


----------



## Mhaladie (Jul 4, 2008)

Fortunately, spoons are extremely dull so you aren't able to kill yourself.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, the spoon runs away and comes back with a knife in which to kill you.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 5, 2008)

fortunately,it is a butter knife ^.^


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, it pokes you off the edge of a cliff.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 5, 2008)

Fortunately, you grab a tree branch. (lol cliché)


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, the branch breaks.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 5, 2008)

Fortunately, there's a sea below.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, you were so high up that it was like hitting concrete anyway.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 5, 2008)

fortunately,you live


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, you're in great pain.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 5, 2008)

Fortunately, you're in such great pain that you black out.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, you wake up at a hospital.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 5, 2008)

Fortunately, you're being healed quickly.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, you can only walk if you say the word pretzels out loud from now on.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

Fortunately, you like saying that word.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 7, 2008)

Unfortunately,you lose your voice and cant talk


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

Fortunately, that rules out the thing that was the problem in the first place XD


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, you are able to talk again.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

Fortunately, you decide not to ever speak.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, you have to yell out "CHEESE" all the time to avoid getting really, really sick.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

Fortunately, every mouse in the world now obeys you. (for they think you are about to give them cheese)


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, when they find out that you aren't, they bite you and give you rabies.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

Fortunately, these rabies are good and give you super powers.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, the "super power" that you have is that you smell awful all the time and everybody who goes near you faints.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

Fortunately, you get a massive award for catching a criminal this way.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, nobody can give it to you and they exile you.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

Fortunately, in anger, you run over to them to make them faint.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, that makes them hate you.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

Fortunately, you have a bomb to detonate them unless they love you.

(Lol, yay for 2nd person xD)


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, they steal the detonator and hide it.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

Fortunately, it explodes and they die xD


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, you die too.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

Fortunately, you have 20 lives remaining, with a 20 minute time period before your next possible death.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, twenty minutes passes awfully fast.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 9, 2008)

Fortunately, you get into a safe situation before then.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 9, 2008)

Unfortunately, you die nineteen times of natural causes.


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 9, 2008)

Fortunately, you get reincarnated.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 9, 2008)

Unfortunatly, you are reincarnated as a plant


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

Fortunately, the plant is a Cradily.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

Unfortunately, it bursts into flames.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

Fortunately, it's flameproof and the flames don't affect it.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 10, 2008)

Unfortunately, you eat it, and your inside are now burning.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

Fortunately, it becomes a part of you and you are now part fire type and pwning.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 10, 2008)

Unfortunately, you are still burning and dying on the inside.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 10, 2008)

Fortunately you fall in a pond.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

Unfortunately, you're burning inside, not outside.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 10, 2008)

Fortunately, the fire died out anyway.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

Unfortunately, now you don't have your powers anymore.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 12, 2008)

Fortunately, you can now turn into an oven at will.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 12, 2008)

Unfortunately, you roast your insides when you self-clean.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 15, 2008)

Fortunately, alien marmosets invade the earth, rendering self-cleaning useless.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 15, 2008)

Unfortunately, they're hostile.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 15, 2008)

Fortunately, they can be subdued into benevolence through the offering of chocolate.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 15, 2008)

Unfortunately, you have no chocolate.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 18, 2008)

Fortunately, Iwakuma knows how to make some.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, it is poisoned.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jul 18, 2008)

Fortunately, there is not enough to kill you.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, there is enough to make you seriously ill and bedridden for the rest of your life.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jul 18, 2008)

Fortunately, they will create a cure.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, the cure will be created long after you're dead. And who are _they,_ anyway?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know who _they_ are honetly, a group of scientists maybe?

Fortunately, not much people got poisoned.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, that is of little comfort to you, as you are still bedridden from the poison.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jul 18, 2008)

Fortunately, (for me) there are others (you).


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, you're one of the few people that it affects.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 19, 2008)

Fortunately, you cannot die from the disease.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 22, 2008)

Unfortunately, you can still have to spend the rest of your life in awful pain in bed.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 22, 2008)

Fortunately, there is a cure.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Unfortunately you don't have it.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 23, 2008)

Fortunately, you can buy it at the shop.


----------



## !zZagoon (Jul 23, 2008)

Unfortunately, it's out of stock.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jul 23, 2008)

Fortunately there are other shops.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 24, 2008)

Unfortunately, if you go near them, they will become a Star Bucks.


----------



## TwilightRealm (Jul 28, 2008)

Fortunately, theres a pub...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, you must be 18 to enter, and you're only 17.


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 28, 2008)

Fortunately, you can pass off as an 18 year-old.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 29, 2008)

Unfortunately eveyone in the pub tells you stories that 17 year olds must never listen to :o


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 29, 2008)

Fortunately, they're not _that_ bad.


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, you freak out anyway and confess your age.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 29, 2008)

Fortunately, everyone's drunk so they let you stay.


----------



## TwilightRealm (Jul 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, one man challenges you to a game of "Who can drink the most beer without spewing".


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 31, 2008)

Fortunately he lost just before you realised this game was second person.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

Unfortunately he then proceeds to kill you for no apparent reason


----------



## Keltena (Jan 3, 2009)

Fortunately, you have a bottled fairy and come back to life immediately.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, he kills you again.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

fortunately he misses and you run away.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, he has a gun.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

fortunately the gun has run out of ammo and he has no ammo left anywhere.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, he runs really fast.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

Fortunately he trips and dies.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, he has 1 more life left.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 3, 2009)

Fortunately, he's really weak now.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 3, 2009)

Unfortunately he has a better gun.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 4, 2009)

Fortunately, he's bad at aiming.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, he wasn't aiming at you.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 4, 2009)

Fortunately, he was aiming at President Bush


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, he missed. :(


----------



## Keltena (Jan 4, 2009)

Fortunately, he didn't hit you.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, he did hit someone.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Fortunately, the person didn't die.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, he was put an a coma.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Fortunately, he woke up the next day.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, he still couldn't get out of bed.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 4, 2009)

Fortunately, he liked having a chance to rest.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

Unfortunately. In peace. He died over night


----------



## Keltena (Jan 4, 2009)

Fortunately, he had a great time with you in the afterlife.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

unfortunately the devil takes him down to hell.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 4, 2009)

Fortunately hell froze over


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

unfortunately the fire in hell burns the ice.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 4, 2009)

Fortunately, ice can't burn.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

unfortunately this is hells fire so it can.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 4, 2009)

Fortunately, more ice comes.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, it freezes everything.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 4, 2009)

Fortunately, ice melts.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, the melting ice creates a flood.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 5, 2009)

Fortunately, the flood puts out the fire that can apparently burn ice.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, the world is now without fire.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, Wallace has come to save the day.

Aha!


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, he drowns in the flood.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Well that was pretty fortunate in itself.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, Harley comes to rescue him!

(Hope he drowns, too.)


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, Chuck Norris came to stop the flood.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, he drinks all the water and his blatter explodes.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, Wallace, who came back from the dead, has medical training in bladder repair.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, Wallace is allergic to bladders and dies.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, he has lots of max revives on him and he comes back from the dead AGAIN and gets Steven to do it.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, those Max revives were laced with ricin and he slowly dies again


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately Steven is still alive


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, Chuck Norris isn't.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

OMFG THAT IS THE WORST.

Fortunately Ivan comes out of nowhere and saves the day.

And it stops raining too.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

(Ivan?)
Unfortunately, it starts hailing.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, Rayquaza has Air Lock.

And unfortunately I'm obsessive, sorry about confusing you.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, Rayquaza chokes on some asperagus.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, Rayquaza has a sister named Rayquazaina that has Air Lock too.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, Rayquazaina flies a litle too high in the ozone and chokes to death from lack of air.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, WILD DEOXYS APPEARED!

Oh wait, this could be bad...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, "Super" Magikarp comes to save the day!

Oh, boy...


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, it splashed its way outta there...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, it called its army before it left.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, the army is made of Sableye, Spiritomb and Charmander.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, they're only holograms.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, they magically come to life.

BEAM ME UP, SCOTTY!!


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, they're only able to dance.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, the Safety Dance started playing.

Oh wait... that's bad again.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, everyone was unsafe.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately,they started a party which stopped all the fighting.


----------



## turbler (Jan 6, 2009)

unfortunately: it was a very dull one


----------



## Keltena (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, they had fun anyway.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately it lasted ten seconds.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, after ten seconds they went to a _better_ party.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, it was only 1% better.


----------



## S.K (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately everyone gets a hangover and remembers a amazing party when they wake up.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, half of them die from drinking too much and never do wake up.


----------



## S.K (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately you do wake up and get off scott-free.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, I then proceed to go on a murdering rampage.


----------



## S.K (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately I go to Austria for a skiing holiday and you can't kill me.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, you die in a freak skiing accident.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, you arn't the one who killed her.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, I do kill _you._


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately (for me) I kill you too.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, now all the people in the world are infertile


Fortunately, this was my 400th post!! WOOT!!!!


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, that helps with poulation issues short term.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, there are now too many Chihuahuas, and they make an army and destroy all humans


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, they don't like eachother and end up destroyng themselves.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, they do so with an explosion that destroys the rest of the world as well.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, I use my Arylettishness to rewind time to before this all happened, and put a block to make sure it never happened again


----------



## Keltena (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, this means that all those people never went to that really good party.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 6, 2009)

Fortunately, they never really wanted to go.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 7, 2009)

Unfortunately, the reason they didn't want to go was because they were dealing with life-threatening issues at the time.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 7, 2009)

Fortunately, it ended up being no big deal.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 7, 2009)

Unfortunately, they then realized that they had wasted all their money on no big deal.


----------



## turbler (Jan 7, 2009)

fortunately, it was all a dream.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 7, 2009)

Unfortunately it was a dream of a dream


----------



## Keltena (Jan 7, 2009)

Fortunately, it was a lucid dream, which made it automatically awesome.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 7, 2009)

unfortunately you then then get amnesia and forget it. You wake up the next day perfectly the same as before any of it happened


----------



## Keltena (Jan 7, 2009)

Fortunately, you get to go an an awesome journey to remember who you are.


----------



## S.K (Jan 7, 2009)

Unfortunately Goblins steal your new memories and tie you up and drop you down a opit.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 7, 2009)

Fortunately the typo in the last word saves your life.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Jan 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, this thread requires that there's a bad thing about it too. Therefore, there is.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 10, 2009)

Fortunately, there is.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 10, 2009)

Unfortunately, you're just a sad song with nothing to say,
About a lifelong wait for a hospital stay.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 10, 2009)

Fortunately, no one slaps you for rhyming like that.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jan 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, You were burnt at the stake by the people of France.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 11, 2009)

Fortunately, your body was placed on display in the Lourve as the most famous exhibit ever (Wait, that's fortunate, right...?)


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jan 11, 2009)

(I dunno.)

Unfortunately, it was a dream.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 11, 2009)

Fortunately, you wake up with a hot woman/man(depends on sexual orientation), and you remember what you did last night


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jan 11, 2009)

Unfortuntely, the hot woman/man was your sister/brother.


----------



## Peter (Jan 11, 2009)

Fortunately, they were only your step brother/sister.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, they freak out even more than you did.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 19, 2009)

Fortunately, you didn't freak out.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, he/she sued.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 21, 2009)

Fortunately, you get a good lawyer.


----------



## EspeonUmbreon (Jan 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, your lawyer scammed you.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 21, 2009)

Fortunately you sue him.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, you lose the case and lose quite a bit of money in the process.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 21, 2009)

Fortunately the case in question was a brief case belonging to your arch nemesis, Sir Potamo.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 21, 2009)

Unfortunately the judge falls asleep....


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 21, 2009)

Fortunately someone wakes him up.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 21, 2009)

Unfortunately he rules against you


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 21, 2009)

Fortunately, it was ruled as an unfair trial because he fell asleep.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, there is another trial to replace the first one


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 21, 2009)

Fortunately, it is with a judge that doesn't fall asleep.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 21, 2009)

unfortunately, he aslo rules against you


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 21, 2009)

Fortunately, he forgets the charges and lets everyone go with a warning, and it is counted as a fair trial for some bizarre reason.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 21, 2009)

unfortunatley, the person that u slept with (at the beginning of this page) Tries to murder you that night


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 21, 2009)

Fortunately, you happen to not be alone that night, but with your three policemen/women friends.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 21, 2009)

Unforunately, they're all drunk.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 21, 2009)

Fortunately, they're not that drunk.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, they're drunk enough to think that the person is some kind of entertainment you hired.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 21, 2009)

Fortunately, they get bored of that very quickly.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, they think that the person trying to murder you is playing a game by trying to murder you, so they do what the murder-attempting person tells them to.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 22, 2009)

fortunately, the murderer is now also drunk, and has forgotten what they wanted to do


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, they're so drunk that they can't hear you, and are now being very obnoxious, and they won't leave.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 22, 2009)

Fortunately, they are taken away by the police.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, you are also taken away because you look suspicious.


----------



## EspeonUmbreon (Jan 22, 2009)

Fortunately they let you go because you start to look unsuspicious.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 22, 2009)

Unfortunately a man with a sock on his hand slaps you.


----------



## ~Leafeon (Jan 22, 2009)

Fortunately, You take that as a challenge to a duel and accept his request knowing you might win.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, he has a cannon for an arm.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 22, 2009)

Fortunately, He's also incredibly slow.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, the cannon ball isn't.


----------



## MurrMurr (Jan 23, 2009)

Fortunately, he gets crushed by a giant falling shoe.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, a giant cockroach crawls out of the shoe.


----------



## MurrMurr (Jan 23, 2009)

Fortunately, it's harmless and you sell it to a passing hobo for thousands of dollars.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, the hobo turns evil and takes the money back.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 23, 2009)

Fortunately, you turn into Crusnik 50% and take it back.


----------



## MurrMurr (Jan 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, the hobo magically transports you to the other side of the Earth.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 24, 2009)

Fortunately, it's somewhere you where wanting to go for a long time.


----------



## ~Leafeon (Jan 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, a robot Giratina is rampaging around and you have to keep running around otherwise it'll attack you.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 24, 2009)

Fortunately, it turns into the giant exercise machine from the Aqua Teen Hunger Force Movie.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, It keeps attacking


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 24, 2009)

Fortunately, it doesn't hit you because you are still running around.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 24, 2009)

unfortunately,you get tired


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 25, 2009)

fortunately, a taxi comes to pick you up.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, it runs out of gas in five seconds


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 25, 2009)

Fortunately, You have some gas in the trunk so you refill the car


----------



## magnemite (Jan 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, the Giratina shoots a laser from its mouth and blows up the gas.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 26, 2009)

Fortunately, the laser coming from it's mouth burns the insides of it's mouth and it suffers.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 26, 2009)

Unfortunately, the explosion kills everyone within 200 miles...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 27, 2009)

Fortunately, the robot is dead.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, so is almost everyone you know.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 27, 2009)

Fortunately, all of those were people I didn't like.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, they all owed you money.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 27, 2009)

Fortunately, they send me the money.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, the money is all counterfit...HAHAHA:sunglasses:


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 27, 2009)

Fortunately, no one finds out.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 27, 2009)

unfortunately, the money is all foriegn.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jan 27, 2009)

Fortunately, you are able to exchange the money at the bank for some of your countrie's currency.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, they don't accept that kind of money at the first bank you go to.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 27, 2009)

forutnately, the money is accpeted at the second bank


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, that money is also counterfeited and someone does find out.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Fortunately, they don't care.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, a bystander does care, and calls the police.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 28, 2009)

fortunately, the poliece are all out on a coffee break


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, they still respond quickly.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 28, 2009)

fortunately, by the time they get there, you're gone


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, they have tracks to follow.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 28, 2009)

fortuantely, the tracks aren't yours.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, they lead them to someone even more innocent who was ripped off by that bank.


----------



## MurrMurr (Jan 28, 2009)

Fortunately, that person was a time traveler and escaped.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, you go to the future where you are the most wanted criminal at that time...


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 28, 2009)

fortunately, your apperance now looks nothing like the one in the future.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, that is because the time traveling warped that person into an unrecognizable blob.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 28, 2009)

fortuneately, you always wondered what it would be like to be a blob.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, when he tells people who he is, people recognize who he is.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 28, 2009)

fortuantely, these people are your fans


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, they get shot.

And also, I'm not the subject, it's some random guy off the street.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 28, 2009)

fortunately, you get away.

i know, but using "you" is easier


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, he tripped and fell.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 28, 2009)

fortunately, you fell back into the past, or your present


----------



## magnemite (Jan 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, you're still wanted, and get in jail...


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 29, 2009)

Fortunately, you get released after 1 day


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, you are shot upon release.


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

Fortunatly the hospitle you were rushed to kept you alive


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, they were a cheap hospital, and upon going to a different hospital you are declared dead.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 29, 2009)

Fortunately, you can live forever


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 29, 2009)

unfortunately it becomes a curse.


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

Fortunately you know a man who can cure curses


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 30, 2009)

unfortunately, he's halfway acroos the world


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 30, 2009)

Fortunately, you pay the government to take a secret underground railway over there.


----------



## MurrMurr (Jan 31, 2009)

Unfortunately, the government is evil and corrupted and dumps you in the jungles of an unknown island.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 31, 2009)

Fortunately, the island has a huge stock of rum.


----------



## Raichu Grunt (Jan 31, 2009)

unfortunately it evaporates.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 31, 2009)

fortuntely it rains rum.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jan 31, 2009)

unfortunately the rum is poisoned


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 31, 2009)

fortunately the evaporation process decontaminated it.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jan 31, 2009)

unfortunately, the condensation process negated the evaporation process


----------



## Vespiform (Jan 31, 2009)

fortunately the rum just disappeared.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 31, 2009)

unfortunately someone came along with more rum.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jan 31, 2009)

Fortunately, black mold appeared instead.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jan 31, 2009)

Unfortunately, the black mould ate everything in sight.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 31, 2009)

Fortunately, your homework was in sight.


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 31, 2009)

Unfortunetly the homework was worth 3/5 of your final grade.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 31, 2009)

forutnately, you would have passed anyway due to a massive extra credit project from a month ago.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 31, 2009)

Unfortunately, it is just enough to pass, and your parents arn't pleased.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 1, 2009)

fortuately, you get a great job which makes a TON of money


----------



## turbler (Feb 1, 2009)

unfortunately, you got fired a month later


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 1, 2009)

Fortunately, they give you a job at another location.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 1, 2009)

unfortunately, this job deals with the black market


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 1, 2009)

Fortunately, no one knows where this black market is.


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, the sales of the black market are under great scrutiny by the FBI, and makes it more dangerous.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Feb 1, 2009)

fortunately the FBI have all gone on holiday.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 1, 2009)

Unfortunately they're still recording it.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 1, 2009)

fortunately, you found and destroyed the cameras.


----------



## Ibiku (Feb 1, 2009)

Unfortunetly there were hidden camaras recording you doing this and now you're in even bigger trouble.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 1, 2009)

fortunately, your friend sends a virus to those cameras so no one can tell what's on the videos.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, this virus also happens to kill your friends.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

fortunately the virus has a backup which brigns them back to life and gives the, candy.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 2, 2009)

Unfortunately the, candy. was covered in amoeba's and gave DarkArmour amoeba dysentry.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

Fortunately Darkarmour didn't knwo what that meant so he lived his life happily til his died.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, since he didn't knwo what it meant, he died early due to lack of treatment.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

Fortunately Darkarmour transferred the illness to some random person, probably a hobo or a hippie


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 2, 2009)

unfortunately the illness gets to your mum, and she dies.


----------



## MurrMurr (Feb 2, 2009)

Fortunately, your dad becomes rich because of it and you now are living with a billionare.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

unfortunately your dad buys a new mum with the money who turns out to be a bionic robot who tries to kill you.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 2, 2009)

fortunately, you've read her manuel, and can deprogram her.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

unfortunately shes calls the mafia


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 2, 2009)

fortunately, your friends with the mafia


----------



## JolteonShock (Feb 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, the mafia decides to end your friendship.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 3, 2009)

fortunately, they decide to spare your life, because you don't owe them money


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Feb 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, they force you to buy their T-shirt, and since you don't have any money, you now owe them money.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 3, 2009)

fortunately, you sell them your robo mom


----------



## MurrMurr (Feb 4, 2009)

unfortunately, the mafia detects a bomb inside it and now want to kill you.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 4, 2009)

Fortunately, you can run away since they're pretty far away.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 4, 2009)

unfortunately, they have very fast cars


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 4, 2009)

Fortunately, you have a car too.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, your car stalls


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 6, 2009)

Fortunately, so do their cars.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 6, 2009)

unfortunately, they also have motorcycles


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 6, 2009)

Fortunately, you have the unprecedented ability to time warp.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, a pack of Velociraptors eats you when you travel back to the Cretaceous.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 6, 2009)

fortunately they regurgitate you and put you back together, you then shoot the velocoraptors.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 6, 2009)

unfortunately, you are now totally lost.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 8, 2009)

Fortunately, the map from Dora the Explorer is showing you which way to go. (lol)


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 8, 2009)

unfortunately the monkey eats the map.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 8, 2009)

Fortunately, I bring you a new one who doesn't sing "I'm the Map! I'm the Map!" Because, dude, we already know who you are.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, it makes white noise all day long.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Feb 9, 2009)

Fortunately, some intelligent dinosaur understands it and deciphers it for you


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, that dinosaur is Barney.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Feb 9, 2009)

Fortunatly, Barney's dead.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, he gets up and does the conga.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 9, 2009)

fortunately someone throws a grenade at him and he dies.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 10, 2009)

unfortunately, the pieces spawn into hundreds of new Barneys, who sing the "I Love You" song.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 10, 2009)

Fortunately, one of them is out of key.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 10, 2009)

unfortunately, they tune and continue singing


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 11, 2009)

Fortunately one of them breaks out into a beatbox while three others go out of tune, and they don't have someone to tune them.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Feb 11, 2009)

unfortunately more barneys and elmoes take their place


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 11, 2009)

Fortunately, Chuck Norris came and roundhouse kicked 'em to oblivion.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, Chuck Norris survived.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fortunately, you have a pistol


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Feb 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, it was a toy one and Chuck Norris has the real pistol and shoots you with it.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 13, 2009)

fortunately, you're wearing a bullet proof vest


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, it falls off after he shoots you.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 13, 2009)

Fortunately, he has wasted his round.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 13, 2009)

Unfortunately his friend does shoot you successfully.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 13, 2009)

Fortunately he used a blank.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 13, 2009)

Unfortunately the second gun shot didn't.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 13, 2009)

Fortunately the gun shot cannot fire gunshots xD


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 13, 2009)

Unfortunately Cyber-stein comes along and mushes all of you.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 13, 2009)

Fortunately Dedede jumps on it.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 13, 2009)

infortunately, Norris found another gun


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 13, 2009)

Fortunately, the ammo was inserted backwards.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, Chuck Norris cut off his toes and used them as properly inserted ammo.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 14, 2009)

fortunately You use a Chuck Norris official toe shield.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 14, 2009)

Unfortunately it is a cheap Silph Co. version.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 14, 2009)

fortunately, you leaned down at the right moment because you were distracted by a shiny penny


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, it was a trap and you fall down a trap door.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 15, 2009)

Fortunately, you are saved by a fish on a parachute.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Feb 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, the parachute ripped, while you had a sudden urge to eat a hamburger.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 15, 2009)

forutnately, you land in a mountain of hamburgers


----------



## Ibiku (Feb 15, 2009)

Unfortunetly The hamburgers are evil and capture you while chanting about a toaster overlord


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 16, 2009)

Fortunetly, you end up eating the hamburgers.


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, they had all been there since October 1989 and were all food poison-loaded.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 16, 2009)

Fortunately, you have medicine


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 17, 2009)

Unfortunately, you only have a microscopic amount of it.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 17, 2009)

Fortunately it grows big and strong in your blood and thus you are barely saved.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 18, 2009)

unfortunately, now you are hopelessy lost in a pitch black tunnel


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 18, 2009)

Fortunately you see a light.


----------



## Flying Bread (Feb 18, 2009)

Unfortunately, the light leads to a place where sporks rule the world


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 18, 2009)

fortunately, the king is Casper the Friendly Ghost


----------



## Keltena (Feb 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, his evil advisor has the real power.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 19, 2009)

Fortunately, his evil advisor wishes he was a djinn.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Feb 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, his wish came true and the world was reduced to a pie.


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 19, 2009)

Fortunately, it was a tasty pie.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, no one was able to eat it.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 19, 2009)

fortunately they ate the tastier doughnuts instead/


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 19, 2009)

Unfortunately demons from another mother opened up your oesophagus as you swallowed these tasty donuts and ate them.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 19, 2009)

Fortunately, the tasty donuts were toxic, so the demons died.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, while it was in your throat, the poison went down into your stomach and was indigestible.


----------



## Flying Bread (Feb 20, 2009)

Fortunately, you vomited the poison out before it could do any harm.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, this vomting leaves you dehydrated, and as such, you accidently drink contaminated water from the Aswan High Dam (or where ever that contaminated water is from)


----------



## thor165 (Feb 20, 2009)

fortunately the water does not affect you


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 20, 2009)

Unfortunately all the diseases in it does.


----------



## Flying Bread (Feb 20, 2009)

Fortunately, you find vaccines for these and you use them and get better


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 20, 2009)

unfortunately, you get caught for using black-market vaccines


----------



## Flying Bread (Feb 20, 2009)

Fortunately, you don't have to go to jail.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 20, 2009)

unfortunately, the poliece now want you to get stuff for them on the Black Market


----------



## Flying Bread (Feb 20, 2009)

Fortunately, you don't have to


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 20, 2009)

unfortunately, if you don't you will go to boot camp


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 20, 2009)

Fortunately, the boot camp they are talking about is not about tough training, but about buying boots, for some odd reason.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, the boots still suck anyway, so you go to the black market.


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 21, 2009)

Fortunately, The Black Market goes to you and gives you the stuff you need.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, this is a trap set by a different police force, and they catch you.


----------



## Lost Guitar (Feb 21, 2009)

fortunately they have no proof that you were there and you go on holiday to Greenland where the skiing is good.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

unfortunately you get trapped in an avalanche.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 21, 2009)

fortunately you have that ball gadget that James Bond had in Tommorow is not Enough.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

unfortunately you are gunned down by those flying ski buggies that appear later


----------



## Ibiku (Feb 21, 2009)

Fortunetly you've never seen the movie so the goons don't bother you.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

unfortunately they still blow up the mountain which means you'll never get out.


----------



## Ibiku (Feb 21, 2009)

Fortunetly you find a random warehouse filled with soda and rock candy.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

( in the mountain?!)

Unfortunately the snow gets in, also covering the warehouse.


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 21, 2009)

Fortunately, along with soda and rock candy, theres also dozens of boxes of matches.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, the warehouse is also full of gas, and some barrels of oil, but you can't see them at all, and never will.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

fortunately the matches can't be used anyway.


----------



## Ibiku (Feb 21, 2009)

Unforunetly you freeze and die in the ware house. You are now a ghosteh.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 21, 2009)

Fortunately, ghosteh's are living beings with a happy life, as opposed to ghosts.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 21, 2009)

unfortuantely, because you can live a happy life, the other ghosts are very mad at you


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 21, 2009)

Fortunately, you find harry potter and he brings you back to life


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 22, 2009)

unfortuately, now your life is miserable


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 23, 2009)

Fortunately, peoples misery makes you happy.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 23, 2009)

unforutnately, all the poeple around you are happy so you are unhappy


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 24, 2009)

Fortunately, You stomping around unhappily makes other people unhappy, so you're happy again!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, this neverending whirlpool of unhappiness > happiness > unhappiness drives you insane.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 24, 2009)

Fortunately, you find a lucky penny on the ground and everything becomes alriiight~


----------



## Finale (Feb 24, 2009)

unfortunately its only a penny so you don't pick it up and therefore doesn't give you goodluck.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 25, 2009)

fortunately, another even luckier penny falls into your hand


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, it starts to eat your flesh, as it considers it an "unlucky gift of humanity".


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fortunately, it soon realizes it want so eat cake instead, so it rolls to the bakery.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, the nearest bakery is 2000 km away.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 27, 2009)

fortunately, the penny rolls at 100 km per second


----------



## Dark Marowak (Feb 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, it turns out the bakery is closed.


----------



## Taliax (Feb 27, 2009)

Fortunately, the bakery opens within 5 seconds.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Mar 1, 2009)

unfortunately, the penny doesn't like to wait


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 1, 2009)

Fortunately, unfortunately doesn't exist.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Mar 1, 2009)

unfortunately, fortunately is cancled out by unfortunately


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 1, 2009)

Fortunately, fortunately cancels out the previous fortunately and unfortunately by cancelling out the latest unfortunately.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Mar 1, 2009)

UNFORTUNATELY I HAVE A PARADOX MACHINE AND ERASE YOUR EXISTENCE.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, I am saved by a deux ex machina.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 2, 2009)

Fortunately, the Machina was actually Raptor Jesus


----------



## MurrMurr (Mar 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, there was a huge massive temporal reset and this topic is now 27 posts ago. (Please ignore the fact that that would mean that this post doesn't exist because of the reset)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 2, 2009)

Fortunately, _the warehouse is also full of gas, and some barrels of oil, but you can't see them at all, and never will. _

(Lol.)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 3, 2009)

Unfortunatley... IT ALL ASPLODES.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 3, 2009)

Fortunately, the warehouse is coated in a fireproof plastic, so the firey explosion is contained inside a rectangular-shaped chunk of plastic. It's quite pretty.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, the shock wave of the explosion blows the walls apart.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 3, 2009)

Fortunately, the building is located miles from any inhabited area, so no one is hurt.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, it is close enough for people to hear and see and it causes panic.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Mar 8, 2009)

Fortunately, the panic dies down very quickly.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 8, 2009)

unfortunately you all get drugged and up tied up with a tv screen in your face. "hello, I want to play a game"


----------



## Time Psyduck (Mar 8, 2009)

Fortunately, the TV screen is a result of the drug high and you come back down suffering no ill effects.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Mar 8, 2009)

unfortunately jigsaw *then* gets you for real


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 9, 2009)

Fortunately, Jigsaw is attacked by someone behind him and dies.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, the person who attacked him was also Jigsaw.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 14, 2009)

Fortunately they are a figment of everyone's imaginations and people stop caring.


----------



## Fox McCloud (Mar 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, people care so little that car crashes go up 9001%.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 14, 2009)

fortunately everyone has good insurance.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, that doesn't stop them from dying.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

((This game was awesome before it died out, so I'm reviving it. It should be fairly obvious how to play. If not, read the first page.))

Fortunately, you cash in on the insurance.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, the insurance companies go out of business so not everyone can get the insurance money.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 9, 2009)

Fortunately, Obama provides a bailout to those who don't.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, they don't get very much money from it.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 10, 2009)

Fortunately, they get as much as they need, which (also fortunately) isn't very much.


----------



## Articuno (Jun 11, 2009)

Unfortunatly, its all in Monopoly money.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 11, 2009)

Fortunately, all the stores begin accepting Monopoly money.


----------



## Articuno (Jun 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, hyperinflation occurs.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 11, 2009)

Fortunately, the real money deflates.


----------



## Articuno (Jun 12, 2009)

Unfortunatly, you now have to carry 0.00000000000000000000000000000000001 dollar bills.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

Fortunatly, people caused a riot and got regular money back again.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, now the banks no longer had any real money.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

Fotunately, the world then explodes and evreyone doesn't have to worry about money anymore!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, the world recreates itself and the people reinvent money, the root of all evil.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 12, 2009)

Fortunately, the trees stop growing preventing paper to be made for making money.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 12, 2009)

Unfortunately this causes extreme air pollution.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 12, 2009)

Fortunately, a cannon launches Gore into the upper atmosphere as a sacrificial object, thus becalming the gods and ending pollution.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, I have no comment to the above post.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 12, 2009)

Fortunately, I might have.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

Unfortunatley, you didn't post iy. (Or did you....)


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 12, 2009)

Fortunately the game has continued regardless.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

Unfortunatley, it isn't very active.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

Fortunately, I'm here to make it active!


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

Unfortunatly, somebody just pulled the plug on your computor. *pulls plug*


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

Fortunately, I'm using a laptop to type, too. ^.^


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 12, 2009)

Unfortunately I made it explode. *makes it explode*


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

Fortunately, while you were blowing up my laptop, I plugged back my computer, switched it on, and luckily all my "detailed art" is saved onto this one! ^.^


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, something bad happened.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Fortunately, no one knows about it.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

UnFortunately I know about it


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Fortunately you're the silent type.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

unfortunately i'm not


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Fortunately you're not very likely to tell that to others.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

unFortunately your right


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Fortunately I have a tendency to be wrong.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

unFortunately Super was holding a bloody miser.  which causes you to be right


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Fortunately I don't consider myself right which makes your comment redundant.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

Sadly my um... redundancy make right some way


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Fortunately I have logged out and you no longer have to worry about my evil mind-bending technical sarcastic logic. MUAHAHAHAHAHA! >:)


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

Sadly that makes me sad i wanted to pick your brain some


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, he is logged out and you no longer have to worry about his evil mind-bending technical sarcastic logic. MUAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

Unfortunately yo were supposed to do fortunately


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 14, 2009)

Fortunately, you didn't do it right the post either, so lulz.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 15, 2009)

unfortunately technically i did.


----------



## Treechu (Jun 15, 2009)

Fortunately we got off this topic


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 15, 2009)

Unfortunately it may return.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 15, 2009)

Fortunately, I'm starting a new topic


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 15, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm changing it back.


----------



## turbler (Jun 16, 2009)

Fortunately, the topic doesn't change


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 16, 2009)

Unfortunately i have now joined you all!~


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 17, 2009)

Fortunately, you can be put down without too much trouble.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 18, 2009)

Unfortunately she has a shotgun.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 19, 2009)

Fortunately i have no clue how to use it. I prefer my claws anyways.....


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, I know how to use it.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 19, 2009)

Fortunately Charizard Morph has it, not you.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 19, 2009)

Unfortunately i'm throwing it off the boat we're somehow now magically on.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 19, 2009)

Fortunately it's not snatched up by a trigger happy octopus.


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 19, 2009)

Unfortunately it goes underwater, making the shotgun useless.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 20, 2009)

Fortunataly, the octapus never took the shotgun.


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, spears of lightning start falling from the sky.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 20, 2009)

Fortunately, Zeus was bad at Javelin.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 20, 2009)

unfortunately lightening strikes the highest point.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 20, 2009)

Fournatley, some bad person was at the highest point.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 20, 2009)

Unfortunately they had my cat.


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 20, 2009)

Fortunately, your cat was fried but not out.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 20, 2009)

Fortunately your cat was coated in rubber.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 20, 2009)

unfortunately i have to choose mikes fortunately.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 20, 2009)

Fortunately it was the best one =D


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 20, 2009)

Unfortunately i now have to set you on fire.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 20, 2009)

Foranatley, I'm underwater!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 20, 2009)

Unfortunately that means so am i. MY FLAME!!! *TRIES TO SWIM*


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

Fortunatly, the water is just an illusion


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 21, 2009)

unfortunately, that means that you are still on fire.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

Fortunatly, the water was really gasaline, so you are on fire also.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, this is unfortunate for her.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

Fortunatley, this is unfortunate for her.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, i now have to put this out before the entire place burns down.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

Fortunatly, you have my help!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, it was started from CIF3, so you're screwed.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 21, 2009)

Fortunately, i don't know what that means so we're safe.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

Unfortunatly, I'm a bug type, so I'm screwed.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 21, 2009)

FOrtunately i have a high powered squirt gun *sprays*


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

Unfortunaly, that squirt gun is filled with gasoline. *screams*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 21, 2009)

(CIF3 reacts and bursts into flame with almost _anything_; water, sand, cement ...)

Fortunately, I have a handkerchief; after all, they work for when your oil'd in Final Fantasy XII.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, i think i just killed him. ;_;


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 21, 2009)

Fortunately, I have a phoenix down.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, you miss


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

Unfortunatly, I've come back alive and I want to, er, scare people and stuff.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 21, 2009)

Fortunately, a Cacturne beats you up like a marshmallow.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

Fortunatly, I am a ghost a I didn't die. Now I will just brood moodily in cool places.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, somebody noticed something strange in their neighbourhood, and... you know the rest.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 21, 2009)

Fortunately, the neighbors called the Ghostbusters to eradicate the ghost! 

(If there's something strange
in your neighborhood
Who ya gonna call?
GHOSTBUSTERS!)


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 21, 2009)

Unfortunately that was exactly what I was hinting at in my post =)


----------



## Skroy (Jun 21, 2009)

Fortunately, my hypothesis was correct! =)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, the Ghost Busters moves are in-effective against him.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 22, 2009)

Fortunately if he's a ghost type now, i can still set him on fire.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 22, 2009)

Unfortunately he has Flash Fire.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 22, 2009)

fortunately flying type moves also work.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 22, 2009)

Unfortunately for some reason they don't.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 22, 2009)

fortunataly i am now setting mike  on fire.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 22, 2009)

Unfortunately that's not very nice. :(


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 22, 2009)

Fortunately it shouldn't kill you.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 22, 2009)

Unfortunately it's still very unkind.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 22, 2009)

Fortunately i am now giving you a hug.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 22, 2009)

Unfortunately nothing about that is unfortunate.
:3


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunately it is that is unfortunately true about it being fortunate to combat the unfortunateness.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm now a bit confused o.o


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

FOrtunately so am i.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm not being glomped to cure this confusion.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunately i am now glomping you.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately you've glomped me loads of times today and I feel bad for not returning any of them.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunately, I lend you my abilities to glomp her back so you won't feel guilty of not returning them to CM.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately no one knows weather or not he will be able to use your magical glomp.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunately it seems I can, and have done so.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately i can't seem to find a way to make that unfortunate.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunately I now get to say that it is, in fact, fortunate.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately this is getting confusing.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunately, I don't think it's confusing at all


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately you're wrong.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunatel, you're right, I'm confused. =S


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately the rest of the confusion is hiding in the woods, waiting to get you.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunately, I never go to the woods, so I'm safe. =)


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately the woods comes to _YOU_.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunately, that only happens in Soviet Russia


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, this IS SPARTA Soviet Russia.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunately, in Soviet Russia, "unfortunately" IS "fortunately".


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately the confusion has now attacked this whole game.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunately, I putting an end to it right...............................................now.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm beginning it again.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately the confusion has now attacked this whole game.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

Ignore the above.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunately I follow your instruction.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, i still double posted.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunately you can still edit one and delete the other.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

unfortunately that would then make your post look wierd.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunately I doubt many people would bother reading through this thread so it wouldn't matter for very long.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately i'm just going to tackle you now.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunately I like tackle glomps :3


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately the world is comint to get you, along with evil elves.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Fortunately I have my evil elf-slaying sword with me.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, they have come in millions!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 24, 2009)

Fortunately I cast Thundaga. It was a critical hit, and they all died.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 24, 2009)

Fortunaly, I'll never glomp you so you can't ever gang up with a group of people and beat me up.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfortunately that was meant to be an unfortunately.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 24, 2009)

Fortunatly, I'll excuse your mean humer and merrily hum a rather cheery hum.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfortunately I try to hum along out of tune.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 24, 2009)

(Yes, that is very unfortunate.)

Fortunatly, I have a spare muzzel. *Puts it on you*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfortunately it's not soundproof.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 24, 2009)

fortunately i am.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't see how that's especially fortunate.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 24, 2009)

fortunately i don't remember what i wrote.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfortunately you didn't go back and check.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 24, 2009)

FOrtunately i never will.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, never never existed.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 24, 2009)

Fortunately I like waffles.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfortunately waffles have been recalled. (Not really, at least to my knowledge)


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 24, 2009)

Fortunately I kept a huuuuuge crate of them somewhere.


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfourtunately the whereabouts of the crate is unknown to yourself or anybody else.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 24, 2009)

Fortunately the crate had a tracking system on it.


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfourtunately the tracking device only detects crates, so another 10,000 crates are tracked by the device.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 24, 2009)

Fortunately, those 10,000 crates are filled with food even better then waffles.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfortunately no such food exists.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 24, 2009)

Fortunately, those crates are filled with Twinkies instead.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfortunately brownies taste better.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 24, 2009)

Fortunately, brownies are also inside those crates


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 25, 2009)

Unfrotunately cake is not.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 25, 2009)

Fortunately the cake is a lie.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 25, 2009)

( i knew that was coming.)

Unfortunately, we have found a "bottomless" cavern under one of the crates.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 25, 2009)

Fortunately, the end of the universe as we know it is in the "bottom".


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, Dragonclaw fell in.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 25, 2009)

Fortunately the end of the universe isn't as bad as we thought it would be.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 25, 2009)

Unfortunately this left us disillusioned and disappointed.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 25, 2009)

Fortunately i can stil set things on fire. ^_^


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 26, 2009)

Unfortunately the fire department are watching you like hawks.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 26, 2009)

Fortunately, i exploded their trucks, and they now have to put out the flaming vehical instead of watching me.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 26, 2009)

Unfortunately, they used a replacement jutsu, on their trucks, and you wound up incinerating CIF3 (yes, I like unstoppable fire, tyvm)


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 27, 2009)

Fortunately, i still set something on fire and they're still distracted.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 27, 2009)

Unfortunately it rains.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 27, 2009)

Fortunately i was able to get back to my cave before my flame went out.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 27, 2009)

Unfortunately the cave flooded.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 28, 2009)

Fortunately there's a natural drain system in the back.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 28, 2009)

Unfortunately it's clogged with unedible lettuce of the doomzor.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 28, 2009)

Fortunately Super Rabbit, unaffected by its inedibility, eats it.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, Super Rabbit faints due to food poisoning


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 29, 2009)

Fortunately it got enough lettuce out of the drain.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 29, 2009)

Unfortunately it grows back  VERY quickly.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, a group of rabid shroomish are now chasing you for stealing their lettuce. (OMG!! CANNABLES!!)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 29, 2009)

(You were supposed to a do a fortunately)

Unfortunately, The shroomish evolved into Arceus'.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 29, 2009)

Forntunaly, Arcues used Judgegment on the human race, and we were deemed unworthy to live xDD


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 30, 2009)

Unfortunately, that leaves Morphs very confused.


----------



## Scyther (Jul 1, 2009)

Fortunaly, they all have Persim berries


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, the berries are rotten.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 1, 2009)

Fortunately the pecha berries are not.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 1, 2009)

Unfortunately the Rabutas disappeared.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 1, 2009)

Fortunately the rainbows stopped.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, moonbows are messing with all our minds. (a rainbow at night, they're black, it's awsome... cept you can't see them... O_o)


----------



## Eeveelution (Jul 2, 2009)

Fortunately, the moonbows suddenly showed up in the daytime.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 2, 2009)

Unfortunately everyone was asleep at the time, and no one saw it.


----------



## Eeveelution (Jul 2, 2009)

Fortunately everyone woke up two hours later and it appeared again.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, during that time they were being destroyed by Dark Void.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 3, 2009)

Fortunately we're all eating lentil soup ans sisnging campfire songs, so we're alright.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, an angry Poliwrath joins you, gets a guitar and plays it quite racistly.


----------



## Solyeuse (Jul 3, 2009)

Fortunately, the guitar broke 3 of it's strings.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, a ferocious Togepi ran up to the guitar out of nowhere, used Metronome, and the guitar had the three strings replaced and tuned.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 3, 2009)

Fortunately, he isn't really that bad.


----------



## RubyPikachu (Jul 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, the Togepi has a Naughty nature.


----------



## Scyther (Jul 3, 2009)

Fortunaly, I don't know what you mean.

(Seriously O.o)


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, no one will explain it to scyther.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 3, 2009)

Fortunately he'll eventually stop caring.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 4, 2009)

Unfortunately he'll stop caring about everything.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 4, 2009)

Fortunately, the ferocious Togepi wakes Scyther up from his BSOD.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 4, 2009)

Unfortunately that doesn't make sense to a simpleton like me.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, you don't get any cents or scents either.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, this is the third time the word 'unfortunately' is being used in a row.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 4, 2009)

UnFortunately, the streak of depressing events is over.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 4, 2009)

Unfortunately another has begun.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 4, 2009)

Fortunately, it shall not continue.


----------



## Scyther (Jul 4, 2009)

Fortunaly, you may be delusional.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 4, 2009)

Fortunately, we now have a line of fortunatelies going on here.


----------



## Scyther (Jul 4, 2009)

Fortunatley, fortunaleys are fun!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, i had to end this, because the game is not called 'fortunately/fortunately.'


----------



## Scyther (Jul 4, 2009)

Fortunaltly, I'm happy you did that. Too much fortune is boring.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, i sneezed on the fortunates.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 4, 2009)

Fortunately nobody caught swine flu as a result.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, the swine flu mutated with the bird flu, so we now have the flu of the flying pigs.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 4, 2009)

Fortunately somebody once said to me that I'd win a million pounds when pigs fly 8D


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, they lied.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 4, 2009)

Fortunately I found a million pounds in my shoe.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, then Stitch came and stole every left shoe in your house.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jul 5, 2009)

Fortunately, that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, it does. (I shouldn't make movie refrenses anymore, sorry.)


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 5, 2009)

Fortunately we aren't making movie references anymore.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, I have a bad feeling about this the roof is on fire!


----------



## RubyPikachu (Jul 5, 2009)

Fortunately a fire brigade came to the roof's rescue.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 5, 2009)

Unfortunately everything else then caught fire.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 6, 2009)

Fortunately, the fire brigade put out everything.


----------



## Lili (Jul 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, you figured out you don't have insurance to cover the fire.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 6, 2009)

Fortunately you find fifty million pounds in the ruins.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't live in the United Kingdom.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 19, 2009)

Fortunately you can exchange them to your native currency.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 20, 2009)

Unfortunately all the currency changers are on strike.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Fortunately, I am one of them, so I will do it for myself anyway!


----------



## PinserPerson (May 12, 2010)

unfortunatly, you don't know how to exchange UK currency


----------



## PhaRaoH (May 12, 2010)

Fortunately, you have Paypal, which will work it out for you


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 12, 2010)

Unfortunately we don't permit usage of such items in the "We Hate Justin Chatwin Club" meetings that you have jus been dragged into and press ganged into joining in the pure hatred of how he portrayed Son Goku as a bumbling high school fool in DragonBall: Evolution!!!


----------



## Togetic (May 16, 2010)

Fortunately we get back on topic.


----------



## Wargle (May 16, 2010)

Unfortunately, I get us back off.

The Game.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 17, 2010)

Fortunately, for me, I know how to do a real Kamehameha...


----------



## Lili (May 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, no one seems to care.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (May 19, 2010)

Fortunately, we stop making vague Dragon Ball references that no one gets, and you uncover an inheritance from your long-lost father to cover the damages of the house.
Edit: and learn that 'no one' is two words.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 19, 2010)

Unfortunately, I start the references up again by saying that you should look at the hand position of Zoma from Dragon Quest as well as the drawing style of all the characters (and the main character from Monsters: Joker should look familiar).


----------



## Jester (May 19, 2010)

Fortunately I am a master of derailing topics, And turn it to the subject of Guardians of Ga'Hoole.


----------



## I can haz larry (May 19, 2010)

Unfortunately Obama can haz cheesebourgher! 0.o


----------



## ... (May 19, 2010)

Fortunately, I have the innate ability to get subject back on topic. So...GUARDIANS OF GA'HOOLE IT IS THEN!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 19, 2010)

Unfortunately Cryptica doesn't realise Akira Toriyama worked on Dragon Quest!


----------



## ... (May 20, 2010)

Fortunately, Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker's in-game censoring systems won't allow you to name your ghost Booberry.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, I was forced to name my phantom swordsman Graip because of the ingame censoring systems. "This warrior's sword is actually stained with grape juice."

(@Yami Angel Christian: Who's that person?)


----------



## see ya (May 21, 2010)

Fortunately, all the sounds of sword-slashing sounds have been replaced by kid-friendly squeaks, so our children won't be corrupted.


----------



## ... (May 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, not so in the Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass. Poor chickens...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 21, 2010)

Fortunately Grand Theft Auto is STILL politically incorrect goodness! Wahahaha!!!

(Akira Toriyama is a Manga legend with Shonen Jump Magazine and is most famous for DragonBall and DragonBall Z, he originally made his name with the kooky science comedy Dr Slump and has also done work on several games including Dragon Quest and most recently Blue Dragon's artwork with the guy who writes Final Fantasy storylines, basically an unbeatable combo)


----------



## ... (May 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, it will probably always be so.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 21, 2010)

Fortunately, er, what?


----------



## ... (May 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, you didn't know that I was talking about that GTA comment you posted previously.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 21, 2010)

Fortunately I did, and what you said made no sense! The P.C. nuts have still yet to get their grubby little mitts on Grand Theft Auto! And let us hope they never do...


----------



## ... (May 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, the PC nuts are the ones who try to hold over the gaming universe by being the only ones who can play Crysis. (If their system allows. :P)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 21, 2010)

Fortunately I don't play Crysis, so it doesn't matter to me...


----------



## ... (May 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, you've missed out.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 28, 2010)

Fortunately, I'm still gonna be able to get to sleep tonight, even if it is on the settee...


----------



## ... (May 28, 2010)

Unfortunately, I had to sleep on the floor last night. :(


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 28, 2010)

Fortunately it's only 'til Tuesday when the electricians come back to finish rewiring our house, but while my huge tele is downstairs I'm gonna have to bring my PlayStation and Xbox down so I can make room for them to work...


----------



## ... (May 28, 2010)

Unfortunately, the snipers are still out there either way.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

Fortunately they think I live in Manchester...


----------



## PhaRaoH (May 29, 2010)

Unfortunately, they find out exactly where you do live


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

Fortunately I'm not in!


----------



## PhaRaoH (May 29, 2010)

Unfortunately, they're good at waiting


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

Fortunately they're in Filey, not Leeds!


----------



## PhaRaoH (May 29, 2010)

Unfortunately, they get tipped off and go to Leeds


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

Fortunately they're the only ones on the train and it crashes freakishly killing them all...


----------



## ... (May 29, 2010)

Unfortunately, ONE SURVIVES...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

Fortunately he has amnesia and doesn't remember me until he's on his death bed, dying two seconds later...


----------



## ... (May 30, 2010)

Unforunately, he comes back as a ghost. (Why do _I_ always get the unfortunately's?)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 30, 2010)

Fortunately I know a good excorcist! (Yeah, I keep getting Fortunately's, jus roll with it...)


----------



## The Meme (Jun 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, the exorcist is possessed.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 6, 2010)

Fortuneatley, it is by a holy spirit.


----------



## Mai (Jun 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, the holy spirit get exorcisted (?) by another exorcist.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 6, 2010)

fortunately, I also worked on the evil spirit.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 9, 2010)

Unfortunately he can't excorcise any more!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 9, 2010)

Fortunately, he still has his looks


----------



## Mai (Jun 9, 2010)

Unfortunately, he somehow gets into a fight with a boxer, breaking his nose and disfiguring his face.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 9, 2010)

Fortunately, modern medicine can fix him! And Make him better!


----------



## Mai (Jun 9, 2010)

Unfortunately, he's too poor to afford the medicine.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 9, 2010)

Fortunately, He has life insurance that covers it.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 9, 2010)

Unfortunately he dies on the operating table!


----------



## Mai (Jun 10, 2010)

Fortunately, they bring him back to life!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 10, 2010)

Unfortunately it's as Paris Hilton's twin sister!


----------



## Mai (Jun 10, 2010)

Fortunately, they use magic to put him in his own body!


----------



## Barubu (Jun 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, the magic goes wrong and kills them all.


----------



## Mai (Jun 10, 2010)

Fortunately, a talented wizard resurrects them without problems.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 10, 2010)

Unfortunately he's dressed as a Dark Magician cosplay, but really, really, really horribly badly! So much so, a friend of mine and PhaRaoH's comes and smacks him over the head with a random object causing his spell to reverse, turning the guy from before who I can't even remember who we're even talking about into a Mokey Mokey!


----------



## Mai (Jun 11, 2010)

Fortunately,  the wizard soon fixes it!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, the wizard accidentally kills himself


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 13, 2010)

Fortunately, I bring him back to life!


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, your spell went wrong and gave him so much mass that he began nuclear fusion, then about a second afterward used up everything and went supernova, destroying everything within a couple dozen miles and leaving a huge gaping hole in the earth.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 13, 2010)

Fortunately, the rest of the world is still there!


----------



## werefish5 (Jun 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, the explosion spread the zombie virus to the people that remained.


----------



## Mai (Jun 13, 2010)

Fortunately, everyone was immune to the virus!


----------



## ZimD (Jun 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, it still freaks people out and there's mass panic when they find out about the virus.


----------



## Mai (Jun 14, 2010)

Fortunately scientists eradicate the virus and everyone is happy!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 15, 2010)

Unfortunately PhaRaoH may be becoming lactose intollerant, which can't be good...


----------



## Mai (Jun 15, 2010)

Fortunately, he's not lactose intollerant! He just drank some bad milk!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 15, 2010)

Unfortunately SHE was drinking milkshake at the time!


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 15, 2010)

Fortunately, the store stocks up on chocolate!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 15, 2010)

Unfortunately we were at her house at the time, and the co-op is too far away... *lazy mode*


----------



## Hogia (Sep 25, 2010)

Fortunately, one of you decides to buy a wii.


----------



## [O] (Sep 25, 2010)

Unfortunately, the wii turns out to be a GBC in disguise.


----------



## Mai (Sep 26, 2010)

Fortunately, they play the GBC and have fun!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 26, 2010)

(yes. this again)

Unfortunately, their last battery dies.


----------



## Mai (Sep 26, 2010)

Fortunately, they find some new ones!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 26, 2010)

unfortunately, they are dead as well.


----------



## [O] (Sep 26, 2010)

fortunately, we have battery chargers.


----------



## Mai (Sep 26, 2010)

Unfortunately, they are broken too.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Sep 26, 2010)

Fortunately, they have a wind turbine to power it.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 26, 2010)

Unfortunately, there is no wind to power said turbine.


----------



## Mai (Sep 26, 2010)

Fortunately, they blow on it and make wind!


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Sep 26, 2010)

Unfortunately, they run out of breath and faint.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Sep 26, 2010)

Fortunately, we chemically created revives.


----------



## Mai (Sep 26, 2010)

Unfortunately, they eat two accidently and die!


----------



## [O] (Sep 27, 2010)

Fortunately, they ate a third and got revived!


----------



## Hogia (Sep 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, they were zombies.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 5, 2010)

Fortunately, I have Pipes...


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 5, 2010)

Unfortunatly, your toilet doesn't


----------



## ... (Oct 8, 2010)

Fortunately, you have a shovel and innate digging abilities...


----------



## The Phantom Latios (Oct 9, 2010)

Unfortunately, his shovel got rusted to the point of where if something touches it, it will break.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 9, 2010)

Fortunately,a new one fell from the sky.


----------



## Tarinflame (Oct 9, 2010)

Unfortunately, the shovel broke from the fall.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 10, 2010)

Fortunately,you have a spoon to dig with.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, the spoon is stolen by a passing seagull.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 18, 2010)

Fortunately there's my tiny wooden spoon for you to borrow!!!


----------



## darklight2222 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, a giant woodchuck descends from above and chucks the wooden spoon to Neptune.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 18, 2010)

YOU DARE TO THROW MY DIABOLICAL AND DEADLY TOOL OF DESTRUCTION AWAY!!! Fortunately, I have more!!!


----------



## darklight2222 (Oct 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, as you run with them, you trip, and the spoons all fall into Niagara Falls. No, I have no idea why Niagara Falls spontaneously appeared.


----------



## Lili (Oct 19, 2010)

Fortunately, a Piplup saves you from drowning and returns you to shore.


----------



## zeKieranator (Oct 19, 2010)

Unfortunately, the Piplup then evolves and tries to kill you.


----------



## Hogia (Oct 19, 2010)

Fortunately, Prinplup has cardiac arrest and dies.


----------



## darklight2222 (Oct 19, 2010)

Unfortunately, before Prinplup died it ate all your digging equipment (which explains why it died).


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 19, 2010)

Fortunately, you have a spare digging kit.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Oct 19, 2010)

unfortunately, it only works on planets whose names start with the letter Q.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 19, 2010)

Fortunately, you are on the planet QuackquackquackomgoshI'maduckquack

It is still unknown why it is name that anyway.


----------



## darklight2222 (Oct 19, 2010)

Unfortunately, a group of scientists on planet QuackquackquackomgoshI'maduckquack decided to rename it planet thisplanetsnamedoesnotbeginwithaq.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Oct 20, 2010)

Fortunately, it is abbreviated TPNDNBWAQ.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 20, 2010)

Unfortunalely, you can't flip the name to make it QAWBNDNPT


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 21, 2010)

Fortunately, you can flip the name at a 37 degree angle to make it read "Q".


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, you accidentally cut the Q in half.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 21, 2010)

Fortunately, when you do you, you are transported to a different planet.


----------



## darklight2222 (Oct 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, the planet's name still does not start with Q.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fortunately, the aliens are nice enough to change the name of their planet to "QwhydoesthishavetostartwithQidontlikeQ"


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, everyone stops caring that the planet's name has to begin with Q.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 21, 2010)

Fortunately, you  can still use your digging equipment


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 21, 2010)

Unfortunalely, you forgot why it was so important


----------



## zeKieranator (Oct 21, 2010)

Fortunately, you remember.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 21, 2010)

Unfortunately since you double posted it is irrelevant!


----------



## SonicNintendo (Oct 22, 2010)

Fortunately, irrelevancy is also irrelevant.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 23, 2010)

Unfortunately, the alien police confiscate your digging equipment.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Oct 23, 2010)

fortunately, you carry a spoon on you (thank god it's too big) and you use that.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Oct 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, your spoon breaks


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 24, 2010)

Fortunately, the shockwave from the giant spoon snapping makes a hole in the ground 76859 feet deep.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Oct 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, this destroys the gravity holding the planet in place (well that's not necessarily scientifically correct), and sends to the nearest planet (abbreviated TPNDNBWAQ), bringing you back to square 1.

I so just ended the thread right here.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 24, 2010)

Fortunately, the planet was undergoing a political upheaval and the group of scientists who renamed the planet were thrown out of power.


----------

